# Need an assembled Pc. Budget~30k



## Ronnie012 (Oct 23, 2016)

Guys i need an assembled pc at 30 k budget range. Should be able to handle few 2016 - 2017 games at medium(or low ) settings should have a decent processor to handle Photoshop and other graphic softwares.

P.s. I have never owned a desktop before nor assembled one. So is it advisable to go for one?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 23, 2016)

Answer this Questionare 1st: *forum.digit.in/pc-components-confi...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 23, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Answer this Questionare 1st: *forum.digit.in/pc-components-confi...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Games like Mass Effect 4 and upcoming 2016 - 17games at medium resolution.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: Overall budget 30k.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Not exactly. But would help if overclockable.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7 or above(dos would also do)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:500 gb or 1 tb.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:16 or 19. 720 to 1080 p

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Keyboard , mouse

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Within this week(tomorrow if possible)

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: No i haven't built a desktop before neither did i own one. But if assembled then it will be done by me only.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:At present Dibrugarh. I am open to buying online.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:Should be future proof and components within budget.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 23, 2016)

Budget -32K

Intel Pentium G4400 -4500,
Gigabyte H110M-S2 -4500,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz -2500,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
Antec VP450P -2500,
Antec GX200 -2500,
BenQ DL2020  19.5" LED -5000,
Sapphire R7 250x 2GB Vapor-X -7000.
Total -32,000.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks. I guess i can opt for a cheaper 19" monitor @4k then benQ right?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 23, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> Thanks. I guess i can opt for a cheaper 19" monitor @4k then benQ right?


Go with above specified configuration.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 23, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Go with above specified configuration.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


I have xhecked the online prices of producrs mentioned by you and these i am giving below -

Sapphire(RADEON) R7 250 x 2gb ddr5 - 7790

Intel g4400 - 5299

Gigabyte h110m s2 - 4700

Corsair vengeance 8gb lpx 2400 mhz - 3490

Wd caviar blue 1 tb - 4240

Antec Vp450p 450w power supply - 3700

Antec gx200 - 3299

Benq dl2020 19.5" - 5659

Online rates(mostly from Amazon)

Total price (excludong cost of shipping)- Rs. 38,177

I think including cost of shipping price would go over 40000.

This is way over my budget of 30000.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 23, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> I have xhecked the online prices of producrs mentioned by you and these i am giving below -
> 
> Sapphire(RADEON) R7 250 x 2gb ddr5 - 7790
> 
> ...


Amazon.in prices are always overpriced.
Check prices from mdcomputers.in
My prices are from CTC, Secunderabad local prices but they are similar to mdcomputers.
Check once.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 23, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Amazon.in prices are always overpriced.
> Check prices from mdcomputers.in
> My prices are from CTC, Secunderabad local prices but they are similar to mdcomputers.
> Check once.
> ...



I buy from amazon as its trustworthy and service is good whenever i had issues with delivery, product or replacement. How trustworthy is mdcomputers?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 23, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> I buy from amazon as its trustworthy and service is good whenever i had issues with delivery, product or replacement. How trustworthy is mdcomputers?


Mdcomputers is also very trust worthy. 
Amazon is way over priced.
Many members have bought from mdcomputers including me. So try once. You will not be disappointed.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 23, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Mdcomputers is also very trust worthy.
> Amazon is way over priced.
> Many members have bought from mdcomputers including me. So try once. You will not be disappointed.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


Okay thanks for the info


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 23, 2016)

Still, don't get anything below RX460 IMO.
R7 250 is EOL. Heck, even GTX 960 would be a better option around 10-12k.


----------



## singh_dd93 (Oct 23, 2016)

I have bought from mdcomputers, primeabgb. these both are excellent in terms of service. I am from Punjab and their delivery charges were nominal. Even I would suggest not to get anything below RX460. Its the absolute minimum if you want to game for about an year at 720p


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 23, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Still, don't get anything below RX460 IMO.
> R7 250 is EOL. Heck, even GTX 960 would be a better option around 10-12k.


Thats a good option but almost double price of earlier one.

- - - Updated - - -



singh_dd93 said:


> I have bought from mdcomputers, primeabgb. these both are excellent in terms of service. I am from Punjab and their delivery charges were nominal. Even I would suggest not to get anything below RX460. Its the absolute minimum if you want to game for about an year at 720p


The price by mdcomputers is 12k, a bit too much.

- - - Updated - - -

On second thoughts, any laptop option at 30k range?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 24, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> Thats a good option but almost double price of earlier one.



You want to play recent and future games at decent settings, frame rates and resolution or not?



Ronnie012 said:


> On second thoughts, any laptop option at 30k range?


None


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 24, 2016)

Better do this, buy the everything except GPU. Save money for two months and then buy GPU whichever you like. Bear those two months of low gaming performance, thinking to game for at least an year on decent settings.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 24, 2016)

Yeah but gpu cost out of budget

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> You want to play recent and future games at decent settings, frame rates and resolution or not?
> 
> 
> None



Yeah but gpu cost out of budget

- - - Updated - - -



TheSloth said:


> Better do this, buy the everything except GPU. Save money for two months and then buy GPU whichever you like. Bear those two months of low gaming performance, thinking to game for at least an year on decent settings.


Good solution.

- - - Updated - - -

Any laptop at 30-35k range? I talked to some  guys near my home and they say assembling a pc is a tough task


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 24, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> Yeah but gpu cost out of budget
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Then you can either increase budget to buy a gpu or get a ps4.

Buddy, even laptops worth 50k can't run recent games at respectable frame rates. As for assembling a pc, watch Youtube videos. It isn't hard.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Oct 24, 2016)

Assembling the pc is the best option for you. You can take the help of local  computer shop guy, he will hardly charge 300rs for assembling the components. Anyways tomorrow gtx 1050 ti is to be launched in India at 12500rs, u can go for that.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 24, 2016)

[MENTION=141471]Ronnie012[/MENTION] , SaiyanGoku is right. even in 50k budget you will get laptop with 940M GPU which is low tier GPU, dont go for "2GB DDR3" and all. Those are just gimmicks , as 50K laptop supposed to perform better than it actually performs. Also, laptop's CPU and processors are inferior to their desktop counterparts. Assembling a PC is the best option if you have gaming in mind.  Best bet is to save money for a GPU.

And assembling a PC isnt' tough at all. Just watch few Youtube videos and read a bit and you can assemble your own PC. If not, get the local vendor guy, as said by sudhir, its should cost you below 500/-


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 24, 2016)

Okay thanks for your advice

- - - Updated - - -

Guys few more questions..Is an Intel G440 future proof? As in can it handle upcoming graphic cards and upgrades/processes?

Antec 450 p Smps would be enough or i need something of higher power?

Also gaming.cabinets are quite costly locally. Can i make do with a normal cabinet?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 24, 2016)

It's entry level, so IMO, it will barely last for an year for gaming alone.
Again, if you want to play games, you need to increase budget to 40k at least.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 24, 2016)

I can skip the Graphic card purchase for later. What other parts to make it future proof? 

A
Also hows Lenovo G50 80 at 38k ?

*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-g50-80-core-i5-5th-gen-8-gb-1-tb-hdd-free-dos-2-gb-graphics-notebook-80e503cmih/p/itmegwzhnb7nwkgz

Actually i need a pc urgently for work. Cant wait too long for ordering online. Locally arts r quite costly.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 24, 2016)

Get a generic cabinet, no need for a gaming cabinet.
And can refer this thread too , similar to the config mentioned here. And you will get more info on Pentium G440. 

Apart from that, if you want urgently, and cant wait for all the parts to arrive, then buy a lap.
 BTW the lap you mentioned is nearly 40k. And Do not regret about gaming performance later. 

Buddy you need to compromise somewhere


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 25, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> Get a generic cabinet, no need for a gaming cabinet.
> And can refer this thread too , similar to the config mentioned here. And you will get more info on Pentium G440.
> 
> Apart from that, if you want urgently, and cant wait for all the parts to arrive, then buy a lap.
> ...



Sorry if i sound confused but instead of Pentium g440 can i use a generic pentium dual core 3 ghz processor?Actually my shopkeeper is telling me to go for a pentium dual core instead of g4400 as dual core is better than g440 i dont know how.

Also what benefits does an intel core i3 4th gen have over a pentium g440?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 25, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> Sorry if i sound confused but instead of Pentium g440 can i use a generic pentium dual core 3 ghz processor?Actually my shopkeeper is telling me to go for a pentium dual core instead of g4400 as dual core is better than g440 i dont know how.
> 
> Also what benefits does an intel core i3 4th gen have over a pentium g440?



Listen to the shopkeeper and you'll end up buying a 30k config from 2012!


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 25, 2016)

My bad, i forgot to mention the thread.
*forum.digit.in/pc-components-configurations/198930-gaming-pc-within-30k.html


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 25, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> Sorry if i sound confused but instead of Pentium g440 can i use a generic pentium dual core 3 ghz processor?Actually my shopkeeper is telling me to go for a pentium dual core instead of g4400 as dual core is better than g440 i dont know how.
> 
> Also what benefits does an intel core i3 4th gen have over a pentium g440?


Go with 6th gen i3 sacrificing the GPU for now.
You can add any GPU later when you have some money.

Here is the config:

Budget -29K

Intel Core i3 6100 -8500,
Gigabyte H110M-S2 -4500,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz -2500,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
Antec VP450P -2500,
Antec GX200 -2500,
BenQ DL2020  19.5" LED -5000.
Total -29,000.

Dont listen to the shop keeper as they try to sell their left over old stock.

Go with the above suggested config by ordering from mdcomputers.in 
Ok.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks for your help and advice guys.

Just another stupid question - is getting a 2nd hand pc at 9 000 worthit_?

Its a, 19 inch monitor  core2duo3ghz with 4 gb ram and 500gb hdd. I mean can it be upgraded?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 25, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> Thanks for your help and advice guys.
> 
> Just another stupid question - is getting a 2nd hand pc at 9 000 worthit_?
> 
> Its a, 19 inch monitor  core2duo3ghz with 4 gb ram and 500gb hdd. I mean can it be upgraded?



I won't waste 9k out of that 30-40k budget on getting 2nd hand PC.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Oct 25, 2016)

Do not throw your 9000rs in dustbin. Get the configuration suggested by bssunilreddy.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 25, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I won't waste 9k out of that 30-40k budget on getting 2nd hand PC.



Alright thanks for the info.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> I won't waste 9k out of that 30-40k budget on getting 2nd hand PC.





sudhir_3193 said:


> Do not throw your 9000rs in dustbin. Get the configuration suggested by bssunilreddy.


So i guess i have two options now.

Either buy from mdcomputers and wait for two months(i will be away from home for 3 weeks shortly hence cant take delivery of products) for delicvery of product or buy locally immediately.

And if i buy locally , stuff like Intel g4400, core i3 6th gen not available.

But intel g3220 and core i3 4th gen r available.(at price of 4500 and 9300 respectively)

Cabinet coolermaster available(price 4000)

Ram Strontium 4 gb 1900 rs.

Monitor - 19" Lcd at 6300 rs.

Motherboard H110 not available. H81 is available at price 4800 rs.

Should i opt for them?
Also u guys know of any store in Guwahati where i can get stuff at cheap(decent) rate?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 25, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> Alright thanks for the info.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Get this config



bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -29K
> 
> Intel Core i3 6100 -8500,
> Gigabyte H110M-S2 -4500,
> ...



Add a GTX 1050Ti to it later (hopefully should be priced around 10k). Beats RX 460 easily in gaming benchmarks.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 25, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I won't waste 9k out of that 30-40k budget on getting 2nd hand PC.





SaiyanGoku said:


> Get this config
> 
> 
> 
> Add a GTX 1050Ti to it later (hopefully should be priced around 10k). Beats RX 460 easily in gaming benchmarks.



Get this config u mean the ones which are available locally?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 25, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> Get this config u mean the ones which are available locally?



No, I meant bssunil's config which I quoted, i.e. this:

Intel Core i3 6100 -8500,
Gigabyte H110M-S2 -4500,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz -2500,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
Antec VP450P -2500,
Antec GX200 -2500,
BenQ DL2020 19.5" LED -5000.
Total -29,000.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 26, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I won't waste 9k out of that 30-40k budget on getting 2nd hand PC.





SaiyanGoku said:


> No, I meant bssunil's config which I quoted, i.e. this:
> 
> Intel Core i3 6100 -8500,
> Gigabyte H110M-S2 -4500,
> ...



Okay thanks. So i guess will need to wait a month then


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 26, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> So i guess i have two options now.
> 
> *Either buy from mdcomputers and wait for two months*(i will be away from home for 3 weeks shortly hence cant take delivery of products) *for delicvery of product* or buy locally immediately.
> 
> ...



Things in bold, If you mean it will take 2 months to reach your place then I would say delivery time shouldn't be more than 30 days in extreme case. It has to be lesser. here is one guy from guwahati, I think he name is michaels------ , sorry I forgot his name, you can ask him, he might have a some info on the delivery time. Or, call mdcomputers people and ask them how much time maximum it will take for CoD(if available).


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 26, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I won't waste 9k out of that 30-40k budget on getting 2nd hand PC.





TheSloth said:


> Things in bold, If you mean it will take 2 months to reach your place then I would say delivery time shouldn't be more than 30 days in extreme case. It has to be lesser. here is one guy from guwahati, I think he name is michaels------ , sorry I forgot his name, you can ask him, he might have a some info on the delivery time. Or, call mdcomputers people and ask them how much time maximum it will take for CoD(if available).



I'll be put of home after 5 days for 3 weeks means 1 month. After 1 month if i order, it might take 2 weeks or 3 weeks. Sometimes amazon takes 2 weeks and in extreme cases a month. I don't know about mdcomputers delivery time. Also what about goods damaged during transit? Can i return them?


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 26, 2016)

Why you need the system tomorrow if you aren't even going to stay at home for that period. Buy it after coming backi would suggest.

Apart from that, your shopkeeper guy tells you whatever is available, it actually it sounds more like he wants to clear his stock, said by others too. Ask him if he can arrange the exact models. If not, then order online, mdcomputers is reliable as per everyone here. But only other members can tell about the damage while in transit. Also i would suggest you to talk to mdcomputers guys about these things. Record the call if you have doubts.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 26, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I won't waste 9k out of that 30-40k budget on getting 2nd hand PC.





TheSloth said:


> ('*Why you need the system tomorrow if you aren't even going to stay at home for that period>*. Buy it after coming backi would suggest.
> 
> Apart from that, your shopkeeper guy tells you whatever is available, it actually it sounds more like he wants to clear his stock, said by others too. Ask him if he can arrange the exact models. If not, then order online, mdcomputers is reliable as per everyone here. But only other members can tell about the damage while in transit. Also i would suggest you to talk to mdcomputers guys about these things. Record the call if you have doubts.



For exams


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 26, 2016)

omg! That is a problem. Your call buddy. think and decide well.
And all the best of your exam.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks! 

How's the micromax 22 inch monitor by the way? It costs equal to BenQ 19.5 inchea monitor


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 27, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> How's the micromax 22 inch monitor by the way? It costs equal to BenQ 19.5 inchea monitor


You want to suffer with image quality and monitor issues?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Oct 27, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I won't waste 9k out of that 30-40k budget on getting 2nd hand PC.





SaiyanGoku said:


> You want to suffer with image quality and monitor issues?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



This one has ips display.
 Will it be better than Benq one?
Amazon.in: Buy AOC I2080SW 19.5-inch IPS LED Monitor (Black) Online at Low Prices in India | AOC Reviews &amp; Rating


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 7, 2016)

Guys I have started ordering. Is Snapdeal ok? As its prices are competitive.

Also is Ups required? Coz nobidy mentioned about ups here

And what about tbe Dvd?


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 8, 2016)

yes UPS is important if you don't have an inverter already


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 8, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> Guys I have started ordering. Is Snapdeal ok? As its prices are competitive.
> 
> Also is Ups required? Coz nobidy mentioned about ups here
> 
> And what about tbe Dvd?



Skip the dvd drive. Nobody uses it now-a-days.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks. But what about ups? 

And can i skip smps for later(after buying graphics card?)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 8, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> Thanks. But what about ups?
> 
> And can i skip smps for later(after buying graphics card?)



You can't power your system without the smps. 

I have no idea about UPS as there are no power cuts where I live.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 8, 2016)

Okk..what about this cabinet + smps then?


www.amazon.in/gp/aw/d/B01HQEVAG0/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1478627321&sr=8-1&pi=SY200_QL40&keywords=cabinet smps 450&dpPl=1&dpID=41Bv838PEnL&ref=plSrch


Or this one 
Zebronics H2, ZEB-528B Gaming Cabinet with 450-watt SMPS:Amazon:Electronics smps 450&dpPl=1&dpID=41aNjtoHoUL&ref=plSrch

Or this 
one



Both r having 450 watt smps


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 8, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> Okk..what about this cabinet + smps then?
> 
> 
> TECH-COM Professional Mid Range (with 450 SMPS) Cabinet/Case For Desktop and PC (Green):Amazon:Electronics smps 450&dpPl=1&dpID=41Bv838PEnL&ref=plSrch
> ...



Better to buy the SMPS after the GPU than using those crap ones and ending up frying your components.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks Will buy the Antec450 then.

Antec Gx200 is unavailable at mdcomputers and available at amazon @ 3800 rs.

If i buy a normal cabinet for 1200 rs it will be ok right?


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Nov 9, 2016)

*CPU*: Intel core i5 6400
*Motherboard*: MSI B150M BAZOOKA
*RAM*: 8GB (8GB x1) 2400MHz G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4
*CPU Cooler*: Cooler Master Hyper 103
*Storage (HDD)*: 1TB Seagate Barracuda HDD
*Case*: Cooler Master Elite 311
*PSU*: Cooler Master B2 500Watt

Price: 36K Approx

**Mod Edit: Self promotion content removed**


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 9, 2016)

rakeshhkuma90 said:


> *CPU*: Intel core i5 6400
> *Motherboard*: MSI B150M BAZOOKA
> *RAM*: 8GB (8GB x1) 2400MHz G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4
> *CPU Cooler*: Cooler Master Hyper 103
> ...





Could you just stop promoting crap cooler master PSUs?


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 9, 2016)

So should i opt for a normal cabint or no?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 9, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> So should i opt for a normal cabint or no?



IMO, if the price difference isn't much, get a good cabinet instead of the local ones as the latter usually have bad airflow and no cable management holes.
Let others give advice though.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 9, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> IMO, if the price difference isn't much, get a good cabinet instead of the local ones as the latter usually have bad airflow and no cable management holes.
> Let others give advice though.



Okay. Will wait for others opinion then


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 9, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> IMO, if the price difference isn't much, get a good cabinet instead of the local ones as the latter usually have bad airflow and no cable management holes.
> Let others give advice though.


Antec GX200 from theitdepot.com

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 9, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> IMO, if the price difference isn't much, get a good cabinet instead of the local ones as the latter usually have bad airflow and no cable management holes.
> Let others give advice though.





bssunilreddy said:


> Antec GX200 from theitdepot.com
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


Tried to register at theItdepot but its not allowing.Says contact administrator. Any other options apart from Antec gx200
Edit : Spoke to support guy about returns policy@itdepot. Turns out even a defective product cant be rerlturned once purchased and opened. So i am not buying from itdepot


Also what's the difference between a Wd Caviar blue 1 tb and Wd blue 1 tb?

And would a ddr3 1600 mhz ram suffice for my needs for some time?


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 11, 2016)

Guys do reply quickly as i have already  ordered most of rest of the parts. I cant put hold in ordering remaining items as i"ll face replacement issues and so need to order immediately to receive all items at same time.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 11, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> Guys do reply quickly as i have already  ordered most of rest of the parts. I cant put hold in ordering remaining items as i"ll face replacement issues and so need to order immediately to receive all items at same time.


Buy Corsair SPEC-01 -3500.
This cabinet has 2 years warranty. Corsair service in India is superb.
Even you can ask for replacement from their warehouse in bangalore so that it reaches you faster in case of any RMA.

WD Caviar Blue 1TB has 2 years warranty.
All Blue HDDs are same.

Since you are going with skylake you need to go with DDR4 memory and DDR3 is not compatible with above mobo.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 11, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Buy Corsair SPEC-01 -3500.
> 
> WD Caviar Blue 1TB has 2 years warranty.
> All Blue HDDs are same.
> ...



Okay thanks

What about Coolermaster cabinets? Its available locally.I am planning to buy cabinet locally and other items online


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 11, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> Okay thanks
> 
> What about Coolermaster cabinets? Its available locally.I am planning to buy cabinet locally and other items online


Cooler Master cabinets in 3k range are outdated models.

Better to go with Corsair, Antec, Deepcool in 3.5k range.

Corsair & Antec both have 2 years warranty and Deepcool has 1 year warranty.

Corsair SPEC-01, Antec GX200, Antec GX300 and Deepcool Tesseract all come for 3.5k

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 11, 2016)

I have been using corsair cabinets for the past 4 years, so I know their service.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 11, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> IMO, if the price difference isn't much, get a good cabinet instead of the local ones as the latter usually h
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 11, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> SaiyanGoku said:
> 
> 
> > IMO, if the price difference isn't much, get a good cabinet instead of the local ones as the latter usually h
> ...


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 11, 2016)

Ok thanks

Zebronics vent out of stock everywhere.

- - - Updated - - -

Okay i bought tbe Antec gx200 cabinet

Bought all things(excluding DVD and UPS)
Total bill 33000 (since i purchased from amazon)

Thanks guys.


Will my inverter be enough to load the pc or should i buy a ups?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 11, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> Ok thanks
> 
> Zebronics vent out of stock everywhere.
> 
> ...


Buy Cyberpower 1kv UPS @ 4k or
APC 1.1kv UPS @ 5.5k

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 12, 2016)

4-5000 for a Ups? Isn't that bit high? I already have a inverter. All i need is 10-15 mins back up so computer can connect to inverter.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 12, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> 4-5000 for a Ups? Isn't that bit high? I already have a inverter. All i need is 10-15 mins back up so computer can connect to inverter.


These are the most stable UPS. You need to change the battery once it gets discharged. So no worries.

If you call APC Customer Care or CyberPower Customer Care, they will come and replace a new battery. So going with reputed companies with good RMA service is always better.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Genius-jatt (Nov 13, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Amazon.in prices are always overpriced.
> Check prices from mdcomputers.in
> My prices are from CTC, Secunderabad local prices but they are similar to mdcomputers.
> Check once.
> ...


Thanks for the link and is this company from Delhi ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 13, 2016)

Genius-jatt said:


> Thanks for the link and is this company from Delhi ?


Mdcomputers is from Kolkata.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 14, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> These are the most stable UPS. You need to change the battery once it gets discharged. So no worries.
> 
> If you call APC Customer Care or CyberPower Customer Care, they will come and replace a new battery. So going with reputed companies with good RMA service is always better.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



So i Think i can make do with a 600 va APC?i found u mentioning in one of your earlier posts that you had paired your Antec 450w psu with a 600 va Apc and it was doing fine. 


Also afaik the new geforce 1050ti requires less power (75w max)and draws power from the motherboard and not from the psu. Isn't it true? So i guess my pc should draw a max of 300 watts irrespective of psu limit?

Also is the 450 w psu really required for my pc?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 14, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> So i Think i can make do with a 600 va APC?i found u mentioning in one of your earlier posts that you had paired your Antec 450w psu with a 600 va Apc and it was doing fine.
> 
> 
> Also afaik the new geforce 1050ti requires less power and draws power from the motherboard and not from the psu. Isn't it true?
> ...


Some overclocked versions require 6 pin connector where as some draw from the motherboard itself.

So it depends on your gpu vendor.

Although 450w is sufficient for a PSU, as for as the UPS is concerned you need to see the maximum it requires during intensive tasks.

During load it consumes more power so you require 1kv UPS to be safe.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 14, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Some overclocked versions require 6 pin connector where as some draw from the motherboard itself.
> 
> So it depends on your gpu vendor.
> 
> ...



I think i will settle for the non-overclocked version supplying vendor.

My budget has gone way overboard and there's no way i can afford a 4-5000 ups as of now. I think there should be a way to make 600 va ups work with my configuration?

Also i am contemplating returning my 450 w psu with a zebronics 450 psu priced at 500rs. Is it a good idea?

I will repurchase the 450 w antec in the future.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 14, 2016)

Go with CyberPower which is cheaper but APC is best among UPS.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 14, 2016)

Right now i can't buy Cyberpower also.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 14, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> I think i will settle for the non-overclocked version supplying vendor.
> 
> My budget has gone way overboard and there's no way i can afford a 4-5000 ups as of now. I think there should be a way to make 600 va ups work with my configuration?
> 
> ...


Dont ever go with local brands like Zebronics PSU or Intex PSU.

Anytime it might damage your critical components in the system.

You might regret later. Dont do this. Ok.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 14, 2016)

Since your max power requirement does not cross 500VA, you can go with APC 600VA UPS & Antec VP450P PSU.

The above suggestion is based on this: Intel Pentium G4400 AMD Radeon R7 250X  - OuterVision PSU Calculato

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 14, 2016)

Okay thanks a lot.  I have decided to cancel antex200 gaming cabinet and buy a normal cabinet. With the saved amount i will buy an apc 600va. Apc 600 va is compatible also with i3 6100 right?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 14, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> Okay thanks a lot.  I have decided to cancel antex200 gaming cabinet and buy a normal cabinet. With the saved amount i will buy an apc 600va. Apc 600 va is compatible also with i3 6100 right?


Yes its perfectly compatible.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 14, 2016)

Okay thanks


----------



## rikkuartz (Nov 15, 2016)

Read the entire thread, very nice that everyone is helping u.

So when does all the parts arrive? Just curious.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 15, 2016)

rikkuartz said:


> Read the entire thread, very nice that everyone is helping u.
> 
> So when does all the parts arrive? Just curious.


Think digit forum members have greatly helped in my purchase decisions and i can't thank thethem enough.expect the parcel to be delivered within this week.ect




shanmorkel1685 said:


> Ok, I have understood your interest. I think you are interested in Video games. So for the purpose of these video games you need to maintain some system Requirements. Such as shown below
> CPU: Intel core duo Gigabyte
> Processor: i5 Processor
> RAM: 8 GB
> Harddisk: 1TB.





Thanks i already bought the ztuff as advised by members


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 22, 2016)

Didn't want to bump this thread again but came across this really rad looking case by coolermaster. What do you think guys?? 
Amazon.in: Buy Cooler Master Elite 120 Advanced - Mini-ITX Computer Case with USB 3.0 and Long Graphics Card Support Online at Low Prices in India | Cooler Master Reviews &amp; Rating


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 22, 2016)

the above cabinet is for mini ITX form factor motherboard. I thik your motherboard will be micro-ATX.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 23, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> the above cabinet is for mini ITX form factor motherboard. I thik your motherboard will be micro-ATX.





Hmm in the description its saying that it Supports standard length ATX PSU. So i guess it'll support micro Atx too! In fhat case i'm definitely planning on buying this case.

Btw how good is Cyberpower 600va instead of Apc 600va?(Apc service centers not available but Cyberpower i can get service local)


----------



## ZTR (Nov 23, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> Hmm in the description its saying that it Supports standard length ATX PSU. So i guess it'll support micro Atx too! In fhat case i'm definitely planning on buying this case.
> 
> Btw how good is Cyberpower 600va instead of Apc 600va?(Apc service centers not available but Cyberpower i can get service local)


No
That is a mini ITX case which will JUST TAKE A MINI ITX board
No micro ATX or atx 
Seriously don't buy something without doing full research
Also ATX PSU means that it can have a normal psu instead if requiring a sfx one

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 23, 2016)

Get this cabinet from amazon and delivery is free.

Antec VSK-4000B-U3 -2719.

Link: ANTEC NEW SOLUTION SERIES VSK-4000B-U3 Black With USB 3.0 Computer Case:Amazon:Electronics

I mean this is the lowest price from Antec.
2 years warranty.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 23, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> Hmm in the description its saying that it Supports standard length ATX PSU. So i guess it'll support micro Atx too! In fhat case i'm definitely planning on buying this case.
> 
> Btw how good is Cyberpower 600va instead of Apc 600va?(Apc service centers not available but Cyberpower i can get service local)


Ronnie, CyberPower 600VA UPS is more than enough if you go with any 75w GPUs like Zotac GTX1050Ti 4GB.

Link for the UPS :Cyber Power Ups 600Va - Buy Cyber Power Ups 600Va Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal

Local price listed for the above UPS is 2k

Link for the GPU : Buy Online | ZOTAC GTX 1050 Ti Mini 4GB Graphic Card ZT-P10510A-10L | Price in Indi

Local price listed for the above GPU is 12.3k

Zotac GTX1050 Ti 4GB Mini is sufficient.
Mini is a single fan version and so cannot be overclocked but OC version is dual fan version and can be slightly overclocked as it does not have any extra 6pin pcie power connector.
The OC / Dual fan version of Zotac GTX1050 Ti is priced around 13.7k in primeabgb.com

MSI or Asus has overclocked or gaming versions but priced well over 15k and so has 6 pin pcie power connectors.

Also, What are the components that you have purchased or ordered until now with prices, Please specify... 

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 23, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Ronnie, CyberPower 600VA UPS is more than enough if you go with any 75w GPUs like Zotac GTX1050Ti 4GB.
> 
> Link for the UPS :Cyber Power Ups 600Va - Buy Cyber Power Ups 600Va Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal
> 
> ...



That ups is available locally at 2.2 k so i think will buy it.

As for tbe Graphic card I think i will buy only after Mass Effect 4 is released as my zole purpose for getting a gaming rig was to play Me 4 and  Nfs only ��


Meanwhile i am planning to buy a netbook for Rs. 10000. Will tbis suffice?
Amazon.in: Buy iBall Excelance CompBook 11.6-inch Laptop (Atom Z3735F/2GB/32GB/Windows 10/Integrated Graphics) Online at Low Prices in India | iBall Reviews &amp; Rating


I received all my items yesterday only and assmbled my pc. Items motherboard h110, Intel c13 6100, benq dl2020 monitor, antec vp 450p,  corsair vengeance ram.

Cabinet i bought a 2nd hand locally(planning to upgrade to a decent one as soon as money ztarts flowing)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 23, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> That ups is available locally at 2.2 k so i think will buy it.
> 
> As for tbe Graphic card I think i will buy only after Mass Effect 4 is released as my zole purpose for getting a gaming rig was to play Me 4 and  Nfs only ��
> 
> ...


Why waste money on a netbook? Use it to get a GTX 1060 instead of GTX 1050ti later.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 23, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why waste money on a netbook? Use it to get a GTX 1060 instead of GTX 1050ti later.



I might need a netbook on the go


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 24, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> I might need a netbook on the go


Buy a Bitfenix Prodigy M cabinet @ 6k
Its so compact & has handles also to carry.
Just hook it up to any monitor & use it.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 25, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Buy a Bitfenix Prodigy M cabinet @ 6k
> Its so compact & has handles also to carry.
> Just hook it up to any monitor & use it.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Thanks.Although it's an excellent idea i have doubts regarding its feasibility. I don't know whether i can carry that cabinet for long journeys(4-5 hours   typical journey on weekends and even if i do i think inside contents are in risk of being harmed when carried alonwith luggages in buses and trains). Also, i tried searching dor the product but unfortunately it's out of stock and the imported ones cost approx Rs. 10-12000.
Moreover after sitting in chair for 10-12 hrs everydayeveryday at office i think it becomes difficult to again sit in front of desktop at night. 
So i think for portability a cheap netbook(8-10k budget) would suit my needs. The desktop i can do heavy tasks and gaming and netbook for reading pdf materials  and watching movies. 

Ps. By the way my assembled desktop is running superb! I specially liked the sound quality. Presently i  tried running few 2010-11 games at ultra settings on Integrated Intel hd 530 graphics processor and it's running fluid. Would have liked to try on a few recent games but don't want to push the Intel hd 530 to it's limits. I think the Intel 530 can handle 2012 games at best. Os is windows 10 and takes seconds to start up.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 25, 2016)

Congratulations for the new build.
And I would suggest you to heavy load work on system be it gaming or video encoding, which will tset your system's limit. You can check the temps and you will know if any component is faulty or isn't working as supposed to. If something is faulty then you can easily exchange that component as eveything is new


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 26, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> Congratulations for the new build.
> And I would suggest you to heavy load work on system be it gaming or video encoding, which will tset your system's limit. You can check the temps and you will know if any component is faulty or isn't working as supposed to. If something is faulty then you can easily exchange that component as eveything is new



Thanks. Will keep in mond

- - - Updated - - -



TheSloth said:


> Congratulations for the new build.
> And I would suggest you to heavy load work on system be it gaming or video encoding, which will tset your system's limit. You can check the temps and you will know if any component is faulty or isn't working as supposed to. If something is faulty then you can easily exchange that component as eveything is new



Thanks. Will keep in mind.

- - - Updated - - -

My cabinet is giving electric shocks whenever i touch it.  What could be the problem?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 27, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> My cabinet is giving electric shocks whenever i touch it.  What could be the problem?



Get your home's earthing checked and use a spike-guard/ups to power your pc.


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 27, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> My cabinet is giving electric shocks whenever i touch it.  What could be the problem?


You don't have proper earthing in your place. Get proper earthing done for your entire house on priority to ensure safety and long life of electrical appliances.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 27, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get your home's earthing checked and use a spike-guard/ups to power your pc.



Earthing's been checked last week only(just prior to installation of pc). I also got the Cyberpower 600va ups. But problem persists.

- - - Updated - - -



saswat23 said:


> You don't have proper earthing in your place. Get proper earthing done for your entire house on priority to ensure safety and long life of electrical appliances.



We get our place checked for earthing regularly. Prior to this no such electrical leakages wee noticed. Other electrical appliances running smooth since last 20 years.


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 27, 2016)

Do you get shock while running PC without the UPS also?


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 27, 2016)

saswat23 said:


> Do you get shock while running PC without the UPS also?



Yes. Prior to purchasing UPS also problem was present.

- - - Updated - - -

I don't know but could this be an issue? The power plug provided with Antec vp450p is the same two pin plug as given in this discussion

Two pin plugs with earth | Surin Farang Community Foru


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 27, 2016)

Get a 3 pin power plug like this: (1.5 Meter) Storite IEC Mains Power Cable India Plug Kettle Lead Cord For Desktop PC / Monitor / SMPS / Printer - Black:Amazon:Electronics
Also check for earthing in the house.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 27, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Get a 3 pin power plug like this: (1.5 Meter) Storite IEC Mains Power Cable India Plug Kettle Lead Cord For Desktop PC / Monitor / SMPS / Printer - Black:Amazon:Electronics
> Also check for earthing in the house.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Okay. I have called the electrician to check the earthing. I have exchanged the SMPS's plug with the 3 pin monitor plug. Both 2 pin and 3 pin plugs are connected to ups. Still giving shocks.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 27, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> Okay. I have called the electrician to check the earthing. I have exchanged the SMPS's plug with the 3 pin monitor plug. Both 2 pin and 3 pin plugs are connected to ups. Still giving shocks.


Then some where the wiring is getting wet or not properly earthed.

Check the socket to which the UPS is connected to.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 27, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Then some where the wiring is getting wet or not properly earthed.
> 
> Check the socket to which the UPS is connected to.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Okay . .

- - - Updated - - -

Guys it's qn earthing issue after all. Apparently the whole house excluding my socket is connected to earthing. The earthing wire broke off somewhere so reearthing needs to be done.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Dec 3, 2016)

Guys I don't want to bring this up again and you have all helped me a lot. But I am facing display issues since last week. Upon starting the display becomes a bright red color. After sometime some white lines appear before the icons. 

Then display becomes okay as I adjust the resolution but even then at 1366*768 resn the icons and words seem broken(as in visible but difficult to read)
Games and movies run ok at low resolution and not satisfactory. 

Also the display seems fine while  booting up but only when i log into the system when i experience a problem.

Is it a driver issue or any other issue?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 3, 2016)

Try disconnection and reconnecting the hdmi cable or use another hdmi cable.

Also, update the vga drivers to eliminate any possible driver issues.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Dec 3, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Try disconnection and reconnecting the hdmi cable or use another hdmi cable.
> 
> Also, update the vga drivers to eliminate any possible driver issues.



It doesn't have any Hdmi port or cable. Just a vga port n cable

Also where to find the drivers?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 3, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> It doesn't have any Hdmi port or cable. Just a vga port n cable
> 
> Also where to find the drivers?



Anyway, try changing it and try to get a HDMI cable instead of VGA.

Download the drivers from Intel's site.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 3, 2016)

Download drivers from gigabyte.in website for Gigabyte H110M-S2 motherboard. Download all the drivers. Ok.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Dec 3, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Anyway, try changing it and try to get a HDMI cable instead of VGA.
> 
> Download the drivers from Intel's site.



Thanks i will try the same

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> What is your motherboard by the way?
> 
> Download drivers from the motherboards website.
> If they are not the latest then get the drivers from Intel website. Ok.
> ...



Motherboard is Gigabyte  H110m S2 .. It came witb driver cds which i installed on first day itself.

Also can i use an HDMI cable in VGA port? What's tge difference between tbe two?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 3, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> Motherboard is Gigabyte  H110m S2 .. It came witb driver cds which i installed on first day itself.
> 
> Also can i use an HDMI cable in VGA port? What's tge difference between tbe two?





Stick to VGA then I guess.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 3, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> Thanks i will try the same
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Gigabyte H110M-S2 has D-Sub port otherwise called as VGA port.
BenQ DL2020 has both VGA & DVI ports. So connect both the monitor with the motherboard using a VGA Cable only.

Get a VGA cable from here: HIGH QUALITY VGA CABLE 1.5 METER:Amazon:Computers & Accessories

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Dec 4, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Stick to VGA then I guess.



Umm...but how will it help?

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> Gigabyte H110M-S2 has D-Sub port otherwise called as VGA port.
> BenQ DL2020 has both VGA & DVI ports. So connect both the monitor with the motherboard using a VGA Cable only.
> 
> Get a VGA cable from here: HIGH QUALITY VGA CABLE 1.5 METER:Amazon:Computers & Accessories
> ...



Okay I can buy it.

For the time being, I've unplugged and reconnected the VGA cable. Downloaded VGA drivers for Motherboard(will install after sometime). Now will have to see the result.

Anything else to do?

- - - Updated - - -

Guys I've tried installing motherboard display driver, unplugged and replugged Vga cable but problem is still there.

In fact problem has increased. Yesterday the screen went blank while playing a game and the system restarted itself. Then after restarting error came "display driver stopped working". (Forgot whether error was for intel display driver or motherboard display driver)

I again restarted and it worked fine.


Today morning I tried to start the system but screen was blank for several minutes. So i forced shutdown and restarted and it started ok.

What is the issue?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> Umm...but how will it help?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Buddy both the Intel or Gigabyte site has same display drivers. They are not different.

Re-install the drivers by completely uninstalling the installed one.
Install the VGA driver from Gigabyte site and check once.

Also check with any other PSU.

Check in the properties of the device whether the driver installed properly or not.
Whether there is any conflict with the default Windows drivers or not.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Dec 4, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Buddy both the Intel or Gigabyte site has same display drivers. They are not different.
> 
> Re-install the drivers by completely uninstalling the installed one.
> Install the VGA driver from Gigabyte site and check once.
> ...



Okay thanks will try. 

By the way I found lots of vga to hdmi converters in amazon. Can i try them and will it help?

Also is therr any better vga cable then the one you mentioned ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 4, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> Okay thanks will try.
> 
> By the way I found lots of vga to hdmi converters in amazon. Can i try them and will it help?
> 
> Also is therr any better vga cable then the one you mentioned ?


Your monitor has VGA & DVI ports where as your motherboard has only a VGA port.
So you can connect by using any VGA to VGA cable only.

Since your monitor resolution is not Full HD, there is no need to go with VGA to DVI adapter for now.

If in future, you add a GPU then you can use  a DVI to DVI cable.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Dec 4, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Your monitor has VGA & DVI ports where as your motherboard has only a VGA port.
> So you can connect by using any VGA to VGA cable only.
> 
> Since your monitor resolution is not Full HD, there is no need to go with VGA to DVI adapter for now.
> ...



Okay thanks.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Dec 24, 2016)

I changed the earlier VGA cable with this one HIGH QUALITY VGA CABLE 1.5 METER:Amazon:Computers & Accessories

Also downloaded and installed the latest graphics drivers from Intel and Gigabyte website. Problem continues. 

Need help.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2016)

Ronnie012 said:


> I changed the earlier VGA cable with this one HIGH QUALITY VGA CABLE 1.5 METER:Amazon:Computers & Accessories
> 
> Also downloaded and installed the latest graphics drivers from Intel and Gigabyte website. Problem continues.
> 
> Need help.


Either your motherboard needs to be sent for RMA or your PSU. Just check once by taking it to service centers of both.
The technicians at the Gigabyte Mobo service center will check and tell.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jan 1, 2017)

^ Will think about that later. Meanwhile another issue has cropped up. Today as i was running my system and opening up a web page, the system started making a weird clicking noise. After few minutes it gave an error message and then restarted. Finally it displayed an error message "Reboot and select proper boot device or insert Boot Media in selected Boot Device and press a key"

What exactly is the issue???


----------



## maheshn (Jan 2, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> ^ Will think about that later. Meanwhile another issue has cropped up. Today as i was running my system and opening up a web page, the system started making a weird clicking noise. After few minutes it gave an error message and then restarted. Finally it displayed an error message "Reboot and select proper boot device or insert Boot Media in selected Boot Device and press a key"
> 
> What exactly is the issue???



Clicking noises generally mean hard drive failure. Try to copy all data which you require from off the drive, preferably by connecting it in another system before doing anything else.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jan 2, 2017)

maheshn said:


> Clicking noises generally mean hard drive failure. Try to copy all data which you require from off the drive, preferably by connecting it in another system before doing anything else.



But it shouldn't fail. It's from Western Digital and it's barely a month old !!

Could it be an Os issue?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 2, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> But it shouldn't fail. It's from Western Digital and it's barely a month old !!
> 
> Could it be an Os issue?


Ronnie, Either you are super unlucky regarding your new PC Components or you are not able to properly install drivers for your Motherboard & your New HDD was from old stock or even an used one & your PSU is failing.

1st of all get that PSU checked, then Mobo and then HDD buddy.

What is your Full Configuration? Please mention that...


Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jan 2, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Ronnie, Either you are super unlucky regarding your new PC Components or you are not able to properly install drivers for your Motherboard & your New HDD was from old stock or even an used one & your PSU is failing.
> 
> 1st of all get that PSU checked, then Mobo and then HDD buddy.
> 
> ...



It was booting up fine since last two days(alsi screen display issue seemed to be sorting out ok before this happened) so I doubt it's a motherboard or psu issue. Also Uefi is loading up, ram and other information is displayed but hdd not getting displayed. Also I am in a fix where to check the hdd, mobo and psu as no service centers available locally.

Full configuration is Motherboard Gigabyte H110m s2, Psu Antec Vp450p, Processor Intel core i3 6100,  Ram Corsair Vengeance 8gb , Hdd Wd1tb Caviar blue, Monitor Benq dl2020

P.s. This is few of the information getting displayed on the gigabyte screen while booting up - BIOS VERSION F2, BCLK 100.00MHZ, Cpu frequency 3701.13 mhz, Memory freq 2133.33 mhz, Total memory size 8192 mb, Cpu temp 35.0'c , Vcore 1.092v


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 2, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> It was booting up fine since last two days(alsi screen display issue seemed to be sorting out ok before this happened) so I doubt it's a motherboard or psu issue. Also Uefi is loading up, ram and other information is displayed but hdd not getting displayed. Also I am in a fix where to check the hdd, mobo and psu as no service centers available locally.
> 
> Full configuration is Motherboard Gigabyte H110m s2, Psu Antec Vp450p, Processor Intel core i3 6100,  Ram Corsair Vengeance 8gb , Hdd Wd1tb Caviar blue, Monitor Benq dl2020


Where are you located?
Take them to the shop where you have purchased locally and ask them to sort those problems.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jan 2, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Where are you located?
> Take them to the shop where you have purchased locally and ask them to sort those problems.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



currently in dibrugarh assam. I didn't purchase them locally. I bought everything online from amazon.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 2, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> currently in dibrugarh assam. I didn't purchase them locally. I bought everything online from amazon.


Arey Ronnie,
Did I not tell you to buy from mdcomputers.in
You now have to get them checked by an PC assembler or Technician in your home town for confirmation on which component is at fault.
Dial JustDial @ 8888888888 and tell them your town name. They will give any PC repair shops addresses & phone numbers, call them and tell them your problem.

They might anything between 300 to 500.
After getting confirmation, get the PC part RMAed by sending it to the nearest service center.

I think Guwahati might have every PC parts service centers.

No other alternative...

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jan 2, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Arey Ronnie,
> Did I not tell you to buy from mdcomputers.in
> You now have to get them checked by an PC assembler or Technician in your home town for confirmation on which component is at fault.
> Dial JustDial @ 8888888888 and tell them your town name. They will give any PC repair shops addresses & phone numbers, call them and tell them your problem.
> ...



I didn't buy from mdcomputers since tbey told me they won't take any responsibility in case i buy their product and find it faulty.

I called up justdial. Only seagate service centers are located in cities nearby(no wd) . Should i send it to seagate  service centers?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 2, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> I didn't buy from mdcomputers since tbey told me they won't take any responsibility in case i buy their product and find it faulty.
> 
> I called up justdial. Only seagate service centers are located in cities nearby(no wd) . Should i send it to seagate  service centers?


Just ask Just Dial for any good door step services for PC repair and get confirmation as to which component is faulty and then you need to send only to WD, Gigabyte & Antec Service Centers in case of RMA.

No other service centers will accept other parts than what they deal with. Ok.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jan 2, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Just ask Just Dial for any good door step services for PC repair and get confirmation as to which component is faulty and then you need to send only to WD, Gigabyte & Antec Service Centers in case of RMA.
> 
> No other service centers will accept other parts than what they deal with. Ok.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



I called up just dial and what they did was give me an invalid shop name n no.

Anyway I went to Hp authorized service center and they have agreed to check it. 

On first glance they told me it could be a corrupt Os issue or a virus issue. Otherwise it could be a loose connection cable. 

Anyway i will take my machine to the hp service center and see what happens.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 2, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> I called up just dial and what they did was give me an invalid shop name n no.
> 
> Anyway I went to Hp authorized service center and they have agreed to check it.
> 
> ...


Inform here what happened?
I hope your PC will become good.


Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jan 2, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Inform here what happened?
> I hope your PC will become good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Ok m taking it now only. Will inform here. Hoping for the best.

- - - Updated - - -

Motherboard and Hard disk issue. SMPS seems to be fine. They asked me to return it since it's under warranty. 

Any idea how to return online? (Coz i haven't done it earlier)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 2, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> Motherboard and Hard disk issue. SMPS seems to be fine. They asked me to return it since it's under warranty.
> 
> Any idea how to return online? (Coz i haven't done it earlier)



Go to your orders list and select return/replace option. Also contact the CC on chat, they'll guide you properly.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jan 2, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Go to your orders list and select return/replace option. Also contact the CC on chat, they'll guide you properly.



I know that. But in this case 10 days amazon replacement period has expired so I can't return it directly. 
HP service center guys told me that I now have to claim  warranty from Amazon(since it is the seller) and ask for replacement.

How do I go about it?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 2, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> I know that. But in this case 10 days amazon replacement period has expired so I can't return it directly.
> HP service center guys told me that I now have to claim  warranty from Amazon(since it is the seller) and ask for replacement.
> 
> How do I go about it?


Amazon.in Returns, Refunds, Replacements Policy

Check the below Link:

Amazon.in Help: Returns, Refunds & Replacements

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jan 2, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Go to your orders list and select return/replace option. Also contact the CC on chat, they'll guide you properly.



I know that. But in this case 10 days amazon replacement period has expired so I can't return it directly. 
HP service center guys told me that I now have to claim  warranty from Amazon(since it is the seller) and ask for replacement.

How do I go about it?

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> Amazon.in Returns, Refunds, Replacements Policy
> 
> Check the below Link:
> 
> ...



Already tried that. But it says return window has been closed.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 3, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> I know that. But in this case 10 days amazon replacement period has expired so I can't return it directly.
> HP service center guys told me that I now have to claim  warranty from Amazon(since it is the seller) and ask for replacement.
> 
> How do I go about it?
> ...


Then your only option is either calling the CC of Amazon.in & get resolved
OR
Simply send the Gigabyte Motherboard & WD HDD to their respective Collection Points situated in Guwahati or in the case of Gigabyte either CP in Guwahati or SC in Kolkate & in the case of WD either CP in Guwahati or SC in Bangalore. So decide for yourself.

Gigabyte has Service centers in all Metros & Collection centers in almost all Indian cities.
You need to either go to the Service center in Kolkata or drop it in the nearest Collection Point situated in Guwahati.

Link: GIGABYTE  - Support - Service Center

WD needs its HDDs to be registered online by their Serial number for RMA. Upon registration, you will be given an RMA number after which you need to ship it either to their Service Center located in Bangalore or Collection point in Guwahati. I think shipping it to Bangalore using the RMA ID is best.

Link: RMA Shipping Address | WD Support

PS: When my previous whole system got fried due to a Lightning Strike except SSD & GPU. I sent each component to their respective service centers in all Metros in India and it took 1 month to get all of them back.

Since there was no physical damage like burnt marks luckily and all are in Warranty. I got them replaced by new sealed ones.

Almost all PC Components Head Service Centers or Head Warehouses are only located in Bangalore.




Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jan 3, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Then your only option is either calling the CC of Amazon.in & get resolved
> OR
> Simply send the Gigabyte Motherboard & WD HDD to their respective Collection Points situated in Guwahati or in the case of Gigabyte either CP in Guwahati or SC in Kolkate & in the case of WD either CP in Guwahati or SC in Bangalore. So decide for yourself.
> 
> ...



Do i need to contact them over phone or intimate over email before sending it through courier? I mean how can i know that they will receive and acknowledge warranty for my products? I mean there has to be a procedure for claiming warranty right?

I tried calling up Gigabyte toll free but it's showing busy since yesterday.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 3, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> Do i need to contact them over phone or intimate over email before sending it through courier? I mean how can i know that they will receive and acknowledge warranty for my products? I mean there has to be a procedure for claiming warranty right?
> 
> I tried calling up Gigabyte toll free but it's showing busy since two days.


Call the Gigabyte Kolkata Service Center and ask your query after which ship it to them.

Call the WD Service Center and before doing so, Check your warranty in the website given after which open an RMA ticket and ship it to them.

In both above cases, they will ask for your mail ID and reply before or after they recieve or ship the new sealed pieces later.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jan 3, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Call the Gigabyte Kolkata Service Center and ask your query after which ship it to them.
> 
> Call the WD Service Center and before doing so, Check your warranty in the website given after which open an RMA ticket and ship it to them.
> 
> ...



Okay thanks


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jan 7, 2017)

I spoke to both Western Digital and Gigabyte for RMA. They said they'll accept tbe return if it's packed in an ESD bag. 


Now since ESD bags are not available in markwt, so any other alternative packaging options you guys can suggest? 
I mean if i have to send it by courier, then  careful  packaging is required. So far I only got two cardboad boxes. I might have some thermocol but not enough. 

P.s. I need to ship it by tomorrow.

And has anyone replace ld motherboard with gigabyte? 

Western Digital has been ever so willing to replace the drive. 

But But Gigabyte is unwilling nd told  me theyll only repair the product and wont repace.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 8, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> I spoke to both Western Digital and Gigabyte for RMA. They said they'll accept tbe return if it's packed in an ESD bag.
> 
> 
> Now since ESD bags are not available in markwt, so any other alternative packaging options you guys can suggest?
> ...


ESD bags are just electro static bags that come with the motherboard & GPU & HDD as well.

Then you need to pack them in small cardboard boxes and ship them.

Gigabyte will 1st  try to repair it but if the mobo cannot be repaired then they will send a new sealed piece. So just hope that they do.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jan 8, 2017)

Okay thanks. So no ESD packing shouldnt be an issue right?

Anyway thanks.

- - - Updated - - -

WD has scheduled pickup for tomorrow. Courier charges(2500 rs) will be born by Wd right? ( Coz they only arranged for the pickup)


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jan 24, 2017)

I have received replacement for Wd hard drive. 

But Gigabyte (Kolkata) is unwilling to replace product. So i sent for repair.
Now they are telling me that Motherboard doesn't have any defect and  trying to send the same board to me without repair.(I checked the board locally at two service centers both found it defective)

Is there any legal recourse for me? I mean this is undue harrassment to me as a consumer from Gigabyte.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 24, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> I have received replacement for Wd hard drive.
> 
> But Gigabyte (Kolkata) is unwilling to replace product. So i sent for repair.
> Now they are telling me that Motherboard doesn't have any defect and  trying to send the same board to me without repair.(I checked the board locally at two service centers both found it defective)
> ...


For a 4k Mobo, you cannot spend 5k for submitting a petition in a consumer court? Right!

I meant the 5k is lawyers charges buddy.

Either sell the defective Mobo and get a new Asus H110 Mobo or go to the consumer court.

If you go to consumer court, it might take an year at least to resolve it + 5k as charges to any lawyer.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Jan 24, 2017)

I will wait and see how the returned mb works. If it works fine no problem. Otherwise will have to resort to other means


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 24, 2017)

Ronnie012 said:


> I will wait and see how the returned mb works. If it works fine no problem. Otherwise will have to resort to other means


Normally they will repair the Mobo or will replace with a new sealed one.

It depends on the distributors and also from region to region.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronnie012 (Feb 6, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Normally they will repair the Mobo or will replace with a new sealed one.
> 
> It depends on the distributors and also from region to region.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk



ok. Finally I got my parts back and now the system is working fine i.e. No display issues or other issues. Hopefully should stay like this


----------

